# TREO ENGINEERING TSX 12.44



## brmcm15 (Dec 23, 2007)

TREO ENGINEERING TSX 12.44 12 INCH 400W RMS SUB - eBay (item 140412350796 end time Jun-06-10 14:15:35 PDT)

DEMO IN NEW CONDITION..... MOUNTED FOR EVALUATION ONLY. TREO ENGINEERING TSX SERIES 12.44 12 INCH SUB WOOFER WITH DUAL 4 OHM VOICE COILS..... 400W RMS POWER HANDLING. THANKS FOR LOOKING ****DOUBLE BOXED SHIPPING****


----------

